# Taurus judge



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I am lookibg for some one who has one of these guns more specifically a public defender. I have tried calling guns shops that rent with no luck. What I am trying to do is see if someone in SE michigan could meet me at a gunrange so I could shoot the judge( i pay for ammo); perferably a public defender. I will pay 20.00 for someone who would let me shoot their gun.( very minimal rounds) I want to buy one but am concerned with the recoil and want to make an informed purchase and see what it feels like to shoot. I am sorry if this is in the wrong thread or topic but I couldnt find any other that would apply. Please pm me if anyone is available or interested in making 20.00.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Skip on it, the "Judge" guns have had issues.....


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

CMR said:


> Skip on it, the "Judge" guns have had issues.....





As have many other Taurus handguns. Many in the know that I do a lot of handgun shooting with and more than one gun shop owner in my area chuckle knowingly when they hear the acronym: ABAT - *A*nything *B*ut *A* *T*aurus.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

There's a reason that no gunshops rent Judges. It's the reason that they don't rent pocket 380's, the guns aren't meant to have that many rounds through them.


----------



## Serge (Feb 5, 2005)

I have shot my Dad's Judge. Not sure if it is the PD model. What an awesome gun! He has had no issues yet. The recoil is very low, due to the mass. We haven't shot the .410 defense rounds, plan on doing that once it warms up. I would not hesitate buying one, as strictly a nightstand gun.


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

I have the judge it is the 6.5 inch barrel and so far I am happy with it. I have shot .410 shells and .45 colt and I can put both on paper out to 20 yards. I am happy with the gun so far for the price I paid.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I can put a slingshot on paper out to 20 yards


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> As have many other Taurus handguns. Many in the know that I do a lot of handgun shooting with and more than one gun shop owner in my area chuckle knowingly when they hear the acronym: ABAT - *A*nything *B*ut *A* *T*aurus.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


 You must be having an senior moment there Hoppe's, the correct acronym is, OFABHP....:lol::lol:


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's an idea, How about a Ruger Blackhawk stainless-steel 4 5/8" barrel in 45 Colt? You should be able to find it at about the same price. Of course you'd have to put the .410 idea out of your mind.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

A tad bulky, but recoil is surprisingly light, Never had a problem with mine....The 45 recoil when compaired to Colt SAA, is non existant. Buy it you will never regret it, I havent


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought a 3"barreled stainless judge when they first came out, the 2/12 410 model. After shooting all types of loads thru it including birdshot, slugs, buckshot and 45lc I came to the same conclusion as the guy in the following article and sold it. 
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

twotap said:


> I bought a 3"barreled stainless judge when they first came out, the 2/12 410 model. After shooting all types of loads thru it including birdshot, slugs, buckshot and 45lc I came to the same conclusion as the guy in the following article and sold it.
> http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm


 2 1/2 of penetration, doesnt sound like much until you consider how much fight would be left in a "bad guy" after receiving 2 or 3 loads to the face. I have to disagree with his recoil statement too. truthfully it is not an ideal SD weapon, but then again what is.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

When I was younger, I bought a MAC-10 because I thought it would provide me with a lot of firepower and would be fun to shoot. It did both. But the novelty wore off really quick. It was heavy, clunky, and not exactly a tack driver. It's no longer in my collection.

I think the Judge is like the MAC-10: pure novelty. Will it provide deadly firepower? Yes, but at a very limited range. Is it fun to shoot? I've shot it, and it's mildy impressive. Is it accurate? I would not classify it as accurate at all. It's also big--the cylinder is HUGE. Not at all ideal for concealed carry, even though it's advertised as a personal defense gun.

Will all of the choices out there, for home/personal defense, or fun, or true collectibility, I think the Judge would be pretty low on any list IMO.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

amon said:


> When I was younger, I bought a MAC-10 because I thought it would provide me with a lot of firepower and would be fun to shoot. It did both. But the novelty wore off really quick. It was heavy, clunky, and not exactly a tack driver. It's no longer in my collection.
> 
> I think the Judge is like the MAC-10: pure novelty. Will it provide deadly firepower? Yes, but at a very limited range. Is it fun to shoot? I've shot it, and it's mildy impressive. Is it accurate? I would not classify it as accurate at all. It's also big--the cylinder is HUGE. Not at all ideal for concealed carry, even though it's advertised as a personal defense gun.
> 
> Will all of the choices out there, for home/personal defense, or fun, or true collectibility, I think the Judge would be pretty low on any list IMO.


 If my memory is correct, they were named the judge because judges wore them in court under there robe


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> If my memory is correct, they were named the judge because judges wore them in court under there robe


I think that this was all Taurus BS marketing. The gun has been called the Judge since its inception, so how could judges have been carrying it? Maybe judges in Brazil, but not here. Besides, how many judges are firearms savvy?


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

UPhiker said:


> Besides, how many judges are firearms savvy?


Not many if thats their weapon of choice! Besides the fact that firing off birdshot in a full courtroom may not be a great idea??

As was already stated its a novelty gun, not the weapon of choice for self defense situations.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rumor has it that Jennifer Granholm carried this bad boy around Michigan for 8 long years doing R&D for Smith & Wesson. In her honor, they dubbed it the "governor"! :lol::lol:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57767_757751_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

Sorry Gideon, just messing with you!

I hear Ruger is soon to release their own version. Last I heard it was going to be called 'The Bailiff" or "Grand Jury"


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> Rumor has it that Jennifer Granholm carried this bad boy around Michigan for 8 long years doing R&D for Smith & Wesson. In her honor, they dubbed it the "governor"! :lol::lol:
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57767_757751_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y
> 
> ...


 The Judge, the defender, new version is gonna be the prosecutor:lol:


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> If my memory is correct, they were named the judge because judges wore them in court under there robe


So what was it called before they called it the judge?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

UPhiker said:


> I think that this was all Taurus BS marketing. The gun has been called the Judge since its inception, so how could judges have been carrying it? Maybe judges in Brazil, but not here. Besides, how many judges are firearms savvy?


 Dont know, just remember reading that somewhere


----------

